# Horror Movies- The best of the worst



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2012)

I for one can't get enough of the old classic horror films.  The so called Horror now a days is fucking pathetic.  What are your fav oldschool horror films?

Personally mine have to be Evil Dead through Army of Darkness.  Those films plus anything else Bruce Campbell has done (minus Burn Notice, which I also love but not horror related)are hilariously amazing.

Your fave B horror movies, GO!


----------



## veeno (May 13, 2012)

Evil dead.

I just fucking love it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2012)

veeno said:


> Evil dead.
> 
> I just fucking love it.



Heheh yeah I was just at the end of it when I decided to make this thread.  Hopefully we can unearth some forgotten favorites


----------



## Dreaming (May 13, 2012)

Dude, _Night Of The Demon_.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 13, 2012)

Well, one of my first was _Jacobs Ladder._ That shit scared the crap out of me when I was 10. Then I went onto _Friday The 13th__, Dawn of the Dead, Wolf Creek, The Hills Have Eyes _and so and so forth...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 13, 2012)

I sure love me some Nosferatu.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 13, 2012)

This belongs to The Tube.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 13, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> This belongs to The Tube.


But *everyone* loves post count masturbation! :V


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 13, 2012)

I just recently watched Troll 2.  Now that was an experience.  After a while it makes you feel like you're on drugs.
If you want to see a really, really terrible B horror movie, though, I would recommend watching The Stuff.


----------



## Aldino (May 13, 2012)

I just saw The Stuff, honestly it was actually sort of scary at some points. 

Another good one is the Thing, the really old one not the one that just came out or the one from the 80's.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 13, 2012)

Aldino said:


> the Thing, the really old one not the one that just came out or the one from the 80's.



EDIT: Snip. My mistake - I misread Aldino's post.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 13, 2012)

^Oh that reminds me, The Blob is also a good one. The original anyway.


----------



## Aldino (May 13, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> How dare you insult The Thing by putting it in a thread for bad horror movies!
> 
> The Thing is a masterpiece. You should be shot at dawn. :V



I meant the really really old one not the newer ones those are really good.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 13, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I meant the really really old one not the newer ones those are really good.


Oh shit. I completely misread your post. I apologise.


----------



## Littlerock (May 13, 2012)

The Tingler. It involves a lobster-lookin' thing that shocks people, so when the movie originally came out in theaters, the theaters were contracted out to put strong vibrators in a few random seats in the audience. At key points in the movie, three or four guests would get a 'jolt', scaring the living hell out of those guests in particular, and in turn scaring those around them. For a while, some viewers believed that _the tingler_ was real :u

Excellent stuff :3

And every b-movie lover knows of Plan Nine form Outer Space, it's a classic. Ed Wood made himself into a legend.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2012)

Aah yes, Plan 9. Hehehe horrendously amazing.  Another one I saw lastnight was Rubber.  It's about a tire that comes to life and kills people XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 13, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> The Tingler. It involves a lobster-lookin' thing that shocks people, so when the movie originally came out in theaters, the theaters were contracted out to put strong vibrators in a few random seats in the audience. At key points in the movie, three or four guests would get a 'jolt', scaring the living hell out of those guests in particular, and in turn scaring those around them. For a while, some viewers believed that _the tingler_ was real :u
> 
> Excellent stuff :3
> 
> And every b-movie lover knows of Plan Nine form Outer Space, it's a classic. Ed Wood made himself into a legend.



Did the people get to keep the vibrators :V?


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2012)

Don't know if this counts since it's fairly new but it's awesome. 
[yt]xKvjh5NiiMc[/yt]
Obviously NSFW.


----------



## Viridis (May 13, 2012)

Probably one of the worst ones that I've seen was "Race with the Devil,"  it was about some vacationers that stumbled upon a satanist cult and had to escape.  If you get a chance to do so, watch it; for the lulz.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2012)

Santa's Slay anyone?


----------



## Tybis (May 13, 2012)

Dementia 13, Night of the Living Dead...
Basically anything Elvira shows.


----------



## Rhampage (May 13, 2012)

The Birds, House of Wax, and Psycho


----------

